# Hamster Bar Chewing, Please Help!



## dream13211 (Oct 20, 2016)

My hamster just won't stop chewing on her bars! I have tried every remedie under the sun and nothing works! I tried the olive oil method but it only lasted for about a day. She has plenty of things to chew on and plenty of toys and I just don't know what to do. Buying her a tank isn't an option as her cage is brand new. Please give any advice.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Does she get out of cage time everyday for at least an hour?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Its unl;ikely she will stop unless she cant reach the bars or is getting plenty of out of cage time. Although i find mine mostly chewed at night so putting her in another room is probably going to be the answer if you cant get a new cage.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

bar chewing is a stereotypical behaviour. what size cage does she have, it should be atleast 100 x 50 cm minimum, which is about the size of a ferplast mary. 
toys should be changed regulary to avoid boredom. change postitions of the toys too.


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

My partner had a hamster that would chew on his bars no matter what we tried to do to rectify it. We would buy a new toy each week and modify others. He would be out of the cage multiple times in the day etc.

In the end i made my partner a large cage like a viv with vents above the hamsters reach and sliding plastic doors on the front. He had a ridiculous amount of space in their for a hamster but it kept him quiet and he lived to a ripe old age.

In your case id suggest ignoring the behaviour or putting the cage in another room if its silence you want.


----------

